# Word Bearers Recruitment



## Helsreach (Jun 2, 2010)

I suppose this is mainly due to doubts planted form the books, but I wondered if and how the Word Bearers recruited new members. I can imagine them using their Chrimeks to implant prime candidates form their thousands of subjected worlds where they draw their slaves from.

I always loved the Legion for their unity, despite Dark Creed, but have always worried about the attrition. With thousands dead and no signs of fresh recruits, things seem dire. They do, however mention recovering bodies for Gene Seed and Marduk had his glands removed years ago.

My final worry is about equipment. They do have a forge world in their grasp but can they make new Terminator armour, Mark five armour, bolters, ships etc. I know they have to scavenge for ships due to the lack of forge worlds but it seems like a controlled forge world would be an ideal place to begin re-armerment.

Whats your opinion?


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Considering the Imperium barely can create Tactical Dreadnought Armor, I doubt the Word Bearers would manage it.

And I would assume all the Legions scavenge for materials in some way or form. They probably wouldn't be able to create the latest versions of Power Armor as well. I seem to remember Marduk using an older chestpiece, yet having scavenged more recent pieces of armor from loyalists.

Also, the Word Bearers are THE fanatics of Chaos. If you can recall the saying 'I return to the eye!', there could be some real validity in this. A true blessed Lord of the gods could most likely pick the souls of a devoted Word Bearer out from the Warp and manifest him into the corporeal realm, taking possession over another body. 

But if I remember correctly, wasn't there mention of purging the late-comers in the Word Bearers legion? That would imply there would be recruiting in some of the same ways as the Iron Warriors.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm not sure the Word Bearers have recruited new members into the Legion, if you look at their numbers they've been significantly decimated. At the time of the Heresy they were the 2nd biggest Legion with only the Ultramarines having more Astartes but as of M41 the Black Legion has 10x more Marines- even if the BL was a vast Legion (which it probably is) I doubt it's any bigger than the Word Bearers were during the Great Crusade.

Sadly I think over the years the same thing that happened to the Ultramarines happened to the Sons of Lorgar, they lost 90% of their Legion to war/purges.


----------



## Helsreach (Jun 2, 2010)

Well having said that, the BL was nearly destroyed so its increased size would be connected to the gene seed recovered at Hydra Cordatus and off batle feilds as well as recruits from other legions. That would also mean that by the end of Dark Creed they'd lost a massive irrepreible amount due to the wars there. Also Marduk would then not have had any Host left where as the council members host was massive. Perhaps his status saw them called form the legion but perhaps it was his influence that meant that he had more control over the recruiting.

On that note, they did mention how precious the gene seed of fallen brothers was and thats part of the reason for their recovery. Also, they may be able to make armour at the forge but without the STCs owned by the Mechanicus to make newer versions.


----------

